# 6-speed in b13?



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Will the 6-speed v-spec trans bolt up to a sr20de motor? Does anyone know this?


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

No it will not!
Forget it!

Chris


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I think what he means is,

two completly different engines with two completly different transmissions and chassis. . . too bad though


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Will the 6-speed v-spec trans bolt up to a sr20de motor? Does anyone know this? *


The Six speed from a JDM P12 20V Primera probably will. We have one of these trannys now and will be trying to bolt it into a B13 soon.

The cool thing is that this tranny is twice as strong as the stock tranny.

Mike


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: 6-speed in b13?*



morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> The Six speed from a JDM P12 20V Primera probably will. We have one of these trannys now and will be trying to bolt it into a B13 soon.
> Mike *


Where did you get it from? How much did you pay? I have been looking for it for awhile and the only one I could find was new from Nissan in England. Quoted $2000 + for a new one.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 6-speed in b13?*



Sr20 B12 said:


> *
> 
> Where did you get it from? How much did you pay? I have been looking for it for awhile and the only one I could find was new from Nissan in England. Quoted $2000 + for a new one. *


Ordered it from Japan, costs about $1800.

Mike


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

why not swap in the whole engine and tranny, with that torque and bolt ons the b13 would be a monster


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *why not swap in the whole engine and tranny, with that torque and bolt ons the b13 would be a monster *


Because I already have 420 turbo hp and torque!

Mike


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

**ponders the idea of a 6 speed in a b12 sentra**


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> Because I already have 420 turbo hp and torque!
> 
> Mike *


oooooooppppssss sorry i will shut up and go back to my 100 horsepower world hehehehehe


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Hello Mike, hello Mario. How the hell do we keep up with all these forums?


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

It is gonna be fun!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Hello Brian.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

I would love to know how the 6 Speed works out. I belive that the gears are cut closer than the 5 speed box so wheelspin should be a b*tch.



Pretty White said:


> *Hello Mike, hello Mario. How the hell do we keep up with all these forums? *


Hey Ian. I don't know how but I'm doing a bad job of keeping up (hence my reply date).


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, is there a possibility of the 6 spd JDM tranny going into a B14 without alot of hacking? Parts replacement it cool with me(I do it for a livin') But I would like to get away without major fabrication if possible.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*6 speed*

oki this sounds very interesting,puhleez tell meeh more and what i need to get cuz i can get my sponsors to do dis...i have 91 sentra 5 speed,1.6L


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: 6-speed in b13?*



morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> The Six speed from a JDM P12 20V Primera probably will. We have one of these trannys now and will be trying to bolt it into a B13 soon.
> 
> ...


ive heard that swapping the 6 speed tranny in really doesnt work out too well. generaly just a whole bunch of things go wrong.


----------



## Spooner876 (May 23, 2021)

Anyone with any reliable SR20 NEO VVL AWD swapped B13?


----------

